# FTP Ordner auf Größe beschränken



## saschahaeusler (28. April 2006)

Hallo!

So nachdem ich des jetzt endlich gescgafft hab, den FTP-Server einwandfrei am LAufen zu halten, überleg ich nun, für Freunde, bestimmte Gelegenheiten etc etc eigene Ordner anzulegen.

Aber ich weis nicht wie ich Ordner auf eine bestimmte Größe beschränken kann, ich finde FileZilla-Sever keine derartige Einstellung.

Wie muss ich da vorgehen, oder ist ein derartiges Vorhaben generell nicht zu bewerkstelligen mit dieser Software?


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß nicht ob aktuelle versionen von Filezilla das beherrschen, aber das Zauberwort für Dich heißt »Quota«


----------

